# McAfee won't install



## rcoups (Feb 10, 2002)

A co-worker bought a Gateway (AMD dual core,Vista). All was well until his McAfee version expired. Now he can't install a downloaded version or the store bought version. Neither will proceed past a blank window after invoking the set up routine. I ran Ad Aware, Spybot S&D, Spyware Doctor and Trojan Remover. Nothing nasty was revealed. After many hours, I left him with a free version of AVG and best wishes. 

He, of course, really wants McAfee to work since he has paid for it twice now.

Windows Defender was present while his pre-installed McAfee was working, but could it be preventing a new installation ? If not, any other ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

use the tool below to uninstall mcafee ,restart , then try to install the new.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/McAfee_Consumer_Product_Removal_Tool_d5420.html


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Uninstall Windows Defender and AdAware, then try reinstalling McAfee. If you still have a problem, uninstall Spyware Doctor. Once McAfee is installed you can try reinstalling AdAware and Spyware Doctor. I wouldn't bother reinstalling Defender.


----------

